# Gar help needed!!



## cmz13 (Apr 7, 2013)

So I am from Cleveland area and catching a gar is top priority on my bucketlist. Issue is I cant seem to find them anywhere I try. I am going to be in hocking hills all weekend and was wandering if anyone had any tips or places to try for longnose gar in the area. I understand their is a better population of gar down in southern ohio so I wanna get out and try for them. I was thinking paint creek, Scioto river, or deer creek but the issue is I don't know these areas well so looking for advice where to target them here and where I can get access to fish for them. Any tips or areas to try would greatly be appreciated. Thanks!!!


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Hocking river has them but they will be difficult to target due to high water.


----------



## sjwano (Sep 13, 2018)

Ohio river where it meets the Little Miami river. Working up the LMR.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

get some minnow under a bobber and head towaards Whites Mill orthe little inlets below Oblennes hospital on the HockingRiver in Athens,it always worked for Me


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Use a piece of yellow yarn for bait. they will bite it and their teeth will be hung up in the yarn.


----------



## PJF (Mar 25, 2009)

White cotton braided rope 1/4" dia. About 24" long. Unbraid it leaving the middle 2" braided. Double it into a U. Slip a sinker over the U. Add a zip tie above and below sinker. Add a split ring and or a barrel snap swivel at top of U. Find any place that has slack water. Cast away. As Mr. Clark said they get their teeth in it and won't let go. Pliers and a sharp knife will aid in release. More fun than chasing chickens!


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Just go to any of the portage lakes. They're all full of gar


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

I catch a couple in the Maumee and Sandusky rivers every year fishing the walleye run. Only place I’ve ran into them but I don’t fish anywhere below central Ohio.


----------

